# IDEA DEMO - No more Hose Marks in your beautiful lawn



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Trying out a new idea. Great for new seeding areas too.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPOomwjThfE[/media]

My Channel


----------

